# fresh & waste water gauge probs on Bessie E760 HELP ?



## 104352

Hi all,

first post in a long while.. as always for some help and advice please. one day I might be experienced enough to give help  

I am a very happy camper as the wife and I now have updated our old Merc autotrail apache for a 2004 Bessacarr E760

Its a real beauty and we are very proud "parents"  

but I am having some issues with the water gauges, or to be more precise the levels shown on the computer thingie.

Basically the fresh level showed as 75% and waste as 0% this all seems fine and the water and heating etc worked perfect when testing prior to purchase. what has happened though is the fresh water lever obviously drops when used but the level still reads as 75% full !!

I didn't push my luck and run it any drier to see if it dropped say to 50% as I didn't want to run the heater boiler dry or anything while testing and getting to know the new van.

the waste hasn't moved up from 0% either !! although as I say I haven't run gallons and gallons through the system yet.

I think from the user manual that the levels don't go up or down in 1% increments but in bigger jumps. 25% i think !

but I wondering if their is a way of "resetting" the values of the water in the tanks.

on the good ol' Apache the fresh and waste gauges were standalone Zig ones and could be reset with a trimmer knob.

Am I missing something simple ??? ( should i look in the mirror ??)

sorry if this may be found with a search.. but its stumped me.

cheers all,

Paul V.


----------



## Fatalhud

Hi Paul Impeccable taste :wink: 

the waste water ones are notorious for being duff,
I know my fresh water one does work but as you say you only get 25% stages of level, and they are not that accurate

Mine will still show 25% full when empty

To Check yours just make sure the boiler is off, Although in theory it does not matter, as the instruction state you can run the heating with no water in the boiler

Alan H


----------



## 104352

Hi Alan,

thanks for that.. since getting the new MH I have been trawling this site for info etc.

I did think that another AutoTrail would be on the cards as a replacement, and looked a t a few. I then was torn between the Bessie and a Kon-Tiki but what seemed to be the sheer build quality and finish of the bessacar, that and its excellent layout for us with the rear fixed bed and large shower etc sold us on it.. its a lowline one without an overcab bed. And we just hope its as good a van as the old Merc Apache was.

have seen your new van and the mods you have done.. looks lovely. will have plenty to ask you in particular as the mods you have done so far are great and some of them like the engine upgrade and airsuspension are on my shopping list as soon as the old Apache is sold.

I have since posting this read a few other topics regarding gauges. it seems as though dirty connections and even stuck or dirty sender units are commonplace, so it seems as though i need to dig a little deeper.

I was just hoping a "quick fix" was known.

cheers, Paul.


----------



## wendyandjohn

*Swift Kon-tiki gauges*

Hi there, we too are having trouble with the fresh water and dirty water gauges in out Kon-tiki. We have had the van since new and had 3 new probes fitted by our local dealer, but non of them work. The dial always reads 100% full on both tanks when really both tanks are empty. Ive given up now and just try to judge myself what out water situation is like. John (my better half) has cleaned the senders, rummaged around in both tanks etc etc. we just live with them not working. Just though Id share this with you as it seems quite a few people have trouble with them. :?


----------



## Grizzly

From experience of 5 vans I'd say that you'd be very lucky to find one that is both accurate and works all the time.

The level shown is also heavily dependent on whether the van is dead level. Our waste can show EMPTY but we know that if we tilt the van or turn round on the service area, water will pour out. 

If your fresh water tank is under the floor and accessible from inside then make a dipper out of a piece of stiff white curtain wire, marked to show different volumes. Do this at home when you can fill the tank from empty with a container of known volume. 

Using this is only for times when it is critical to know but it does help a bit.

G


----------



## helvic

hi on our hymer we find it is easier to lift the seat to check the level in the water tank to date we have had 3 new panels but always indicates 25%
steve


----------



## trevorf

The only accurate method of checking the waste tank is to wait untill the water starts bubbling up through the shower plug hole - then you know its full :lol: :lol:


----------



## Coxie

we've bought a brand new E695 and the guages don't work properly, but we've been told the control panel needs to be sent away for a software upgrade - so talk to your dealer


----------



## weldted

*levels*

Hi I had a 2003 765p waste tank will only read 0% 50% !00% also the probes get contaminated and gum up. One of the reasons I have found is arrive on site top up fresh water. When leaving empty Grey water drive around with grey tank empty gunge on waste probes dries out on site more grey water around probe next day empty grey tank same thing happens. once every two weeks half fill grey tank with fresh water add one dishwasher tablet drive a few miles when tank next emptied see the muck that comes out. Fresh water tank drain completely check gauge fill will can say 10 litres watch gauge it may not be accurate but may give you some idea. I have now a 2008 765p on third fresh gauge, but grey is ok.


----------

